# Night Sounds aka Chaos Machine



## chongmagic (May 28, 2019)

Just finished this up the weekend and it sounds awesome!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## K Pedals (May 28, 2019)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 29, 2019)

Lovely build.  What does it sound like?


----------



## griff10672 (May 29, 2019)

looks great !!


----------



## chongmagic (May 29, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Lovely build.  What does it sound like?


Going to have to record you a demo good sir.


----------



## knobToucher (Jun 4, 2019)

Cool! Would love to hear how it sounds!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 5, 2019)

Awesome!


----------

